# Canine Good Citizen Certification - Training Help & Advice?



## le.tetrish (Aug 29, 2016)

Hello, me and my boyfriend are in a rush to get Bane certified for the canine good citizen. We might have to abruptly move in the next month or two and would like to have the certification to aid our process in finding a new apartment. (Many in the area ban the breed) We do have a back up apartment if we are still rejected after the fact, however the apartment that bans GSD would be much better for Bane to live in. (More space, walking areas, & not many floors VS small area and high rise apartment)

We looked in the area but all the group classes start too late for our timeline. While we are in the middle of contacting trainers for private lessons we are hoping we can just jump into training ourselves in the meantime. Bane has completed advance obedience class before, but would definitely need a touch up as we fell off on the training side for a bit.

Here are the major areas he needs work on: (copied and paste for AKC page)

TEST 2: SITTING POLITELY FOR PETTING
This test demonstrates that the dog will allow a friendly stranger to touch it while it is out with its handler. With the dog sitting at the handler's side, to begin the exercise, the evaluator pets the dog on the head and body. The handler may talk to his or her dog throughout the exercise. The dog may stand in place as it is petted. The dog must not show shyness or resentment.
-He does "sit" but his butt is half up not really down and shaking as he gets super excited. (not in a calm state)

TEST 5: WALKING THROUGH A CROWD
This test demonstrates that the dog can move about politely in pedestrian traffic and is under control in public places. The dog and handler walk around and pass close to several people (at least three). The dog may show some interest in the strangers but should continue to walk with the handler, without evidence of over-exuberance, shyness or resentment. The handler may talk to the dog and encourage or praise the dog throughout the test. The dog should not jump on people in the crowd or strain on the leash.
-Bane loves people he will currently try to greet as many as possible.

TEST 8: REACTION TO ANOTHER DOG 
This test demonstrates that the dog can behave politely around other dogs. Two handlers and their dogs approach each other from a distance of about 20 feet, stop, shake hands and exchange pleasantries, and continue on for about 10 feet. The dogs should show no more than casual interest in each other. Neither dog should go to the other dog or its handler.
-Bane loves dogs and gets too excited when they see them. We usually distract him with treats and or run in the opposite direction during walks but this test we will have to really correct his behavior.

TEST 10: SUPERVISED SEPARATION
This test demonstrates that a dog can be left with a trusted person, if necessary, and will maintain training and good manners. Evaluators are encouraged to say something like, "Would you like me to watch your dog?" and then take hold of the dog's leash. The owner will go out of sight for three minutes. The dog does not have to stay in position but should not continually bark, whine, or pace unnecessarily, or show anything stronger than mild agitation or nervousness. Evaluators may talk to the dog but should not engage in excessive talking, petting, or management attempts (e.g, "there, there, it's alright").
-Not sure yet how he would preform with this. He does whine when we leave but if he is with a new person he might not notice. Just in case any advice would be great



Sorry for the long post! We know he has to use a regular collar and no treats for the duration of the test - so extra advice on that too would be great as he we walk him with prongs for when we run into other dogs.

EDIT: He is 10months old and male.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

If you are looking to pass the test in a month or two I would be walking him at least once a day. Switch to a martingale collar to start, no prong. Make it a fun walk, but slip in training on walking next to you and ignoring others. He passed an advanced obedience class without learning how to walk next to you calmly near other dogs?


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Pretty easy to pass it. Take the class of the person giving the test. Usually gives them an extra incentive to push even a hoodlum through.


----------



## le.tetrish (Aug 29, 2016)

Deb said:


> If you are looking to pass the test in a month or two I would be walking him at least once a day. Switch to a martingale collar to start, no prong. Make it a fun walk, but slip in training on walking next to you and ignoring others. He passed an advanced obedience class without learning how to walk next to you calmly near other dogs?


Thanks Deb! During the class we only walked in a circle maybe once or twice per class but we were allowed to use prongs. Without the prongs, unfortunately he just chokes himself. The majority of the class was spent on place - sit - stay for long duration and stepping away from the lead. While i'm proud of him for doing that he was barking every class for almost the whole time to get everyone's attention.


----------



## le.tetrish (Aug 29, 2016)

Baillif said:


> Pretty easy to pass it. Take the class of the person giving the test. Usually gives them an extra incentive to push even a hoodlum through.


That gives some reassurance - already contacted one hopefully she gets back to me and she is available!


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Also just see if anyone wants to get together and train with you. I just did this last weekend. The other dog is prepping for CGC. Mine is training for service work. He has no response to dogs at trials or things like that but seeing a dog in a place where he doesn't expect one can still be a little exciting. 

So we both had the same goals, "bump" into each other in a store, stop and talk with dogs minding manners, and then I put my boy away in my truck and came back to be her "stranger" because her dog doesn't care for over the head petting but is learning to tolerate it for the test.

I got what I wanted, my dog was a little excited when he spied the other dog, who is also an intact male so that made it all the more interesting. Worked for a few minutes and quit when he was indifferent.

You can still use your prong while you are training for the CGC as long as you train to the point of testing without it.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

le.tetrish said:


> Thanks Deb! During the class we only walked in a circle maybe once or twice per class but we were allowed to use prongs. Without the prongs, unfortunately he just chokes himself. The majority of the class was spent on place - sit - stay for long duration and stepping away from the lead. While i'm proud of him for doing that he was barking every class for almost the whole time to get everyone's attention.


He has been trained then to work on a prong. You really need to start working him without one with your time restraint. Use a wide martingale to start, then you will need to go to a wide flat collar. In the test, it will all be done on a flat collar and regular leash. If you have only a month or two, you need to find someone to help you as soon as possible. Once someone shows you how to do it, do exactly as Cowboysgirl said, get friends to help you.


----------



## le.tetrish (Aug 29, 2016)

Okay that sounds great! We were thinking of asking a friend to help us train (with their dog). Would it be better with a dog who he isn't already friends with? 

Thank You guys


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

le.tetrish said:


> That gives some reassurance - already contacted one hopefully she gets back to me and she is available!


The CGC test is supposed to be conducted by an evaluator not known to the dog, so even if you take a class, a different person should be conducting the test. If you read the description of #2, there's a reference to a "friendly stranger", which is also mentioned in other parts of the test. Your class instructor would not be a stranger. 

When I took a CGC prep class with Halo years ago, there were a couple of instructors for the class and they brought in two evaluators to conduct the test at the end, neither of whom we had ever met before.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> The CGC test is supposed to be conducted by an evaluator not known to the dog, so even if you take a class, a different person should be conducting the test. If you read the description of #2, there's a reference to a "friendly stranger", which is also mentioned in other parts of the test. Your class instructor would not be a stranger.
> 
> When I took a CGC prep class with Halo years ago, there were a couple of instructors for the class and they brought in two evaluators to conduct the test at the end, neither of whom we had ever met before.


It rarely goes down like that. Crank's CGC was done by a personal friend of mine. The stranger used in that case was not the evaluator himself he was watching, but it was someone the dog didn't actually know. Only reason I even bothered to get one was it counted as a temperament evaluation for mondioring. The mondioring temperament evaluation itself is actually way easier to get but it isn't a "title."


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Rarely goes down like that? Just because your dog's CGC evaluator was a personal friend, that's the norm _everywhere_?


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Rarely goes down like that? Just because your dog's CGC evaluator was a personal friend, that's the norm _everywhere_?


That was an example not my only case study. Obviously I've seen way more of that.

I was referring to CGC classes with instructor evaluators anyway. I've seen more friend evaluators fail a dog than CGC class instructor evaluators do it.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

FWIW my first 2 GSDs took the CGC test with the evaluator was the class instructor. assistants were there that day to be the stranger.


----------



## LawrenceLiu888 (Feb 25, 2016)

this may seem like a dumb question but what does having a CGC do? Does it offer any benefits for your dog having one?


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

LawrenceLiu888 said:


> this may seem like a dumb question but what does having a CGC do? Does it offer any benefits for your dog having one?


absolutely nothing! some *** removed by Admin *** and say it's easier as a renter if your dog has a CGC title but in all my life i have never met a landlord or realtor that even knows what it is.


----------



## le.tetrish (Aug 29, 2016)

Thanks guys - I was able to work out something with a trainer to take a group class but since we would be missing the first two days due to a planned vacation we are paying for private lessons to cover what we miss. (Will also be working with him at home using your advice)

Yup we are getting it for help with renting (though you will probably not get any luck if you are looking to rent in a high demand area: cities vs. no man's land, which we might move to). And also because it would help work on some of Bane's trouble areas as well. Two birds one stone! 

-Not sure but i also believe some people just get it if they are also looking into other things like therapy.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

LawrenceLiu888 said:


> this may seem like a dumb question but what does having a CGC do? Does it offer any benefits for your dog having one?



A CGC is a requirement towards a therapy dog and with service dogs. (Service dogs trained through a school like for Guide Dogs may not be required to take the test, Fodder would know that, but could probably pass with no problem.)


----------



## SamsontheGSD (Dec 23, 2016)

scarfish said:


> LawrenceLiu888 said:
> 
> 
> > this may seem like a dumb question but what does having a CGC do? Does it offer any benefits for your dog having one?
> ...


But it can't hurt.


----------



## le.tetrish (Aug 29, 2016)

Just wanted to update everyone we just had our one on one with the trainer for the 2 CGC group classes we are going to miss due to vacation and I have to say I should have more faith in Bane. He did so well! We were definitely taught how to use better tools and i'm so proud of him  We have also found multiple apartments that will accept with/without the CGC but have decided to move forward with it as to work on the areas he struggles with.


----------

